# New shooter looking for good CC pistol.



## hmcmedic (Jan 31, 2009)

Howdy!

I have recently gotten back into shooting after many, many years. I will be taking some shooting courses form a SF buddy of mine and will also be getting my wife involved in shooting as well. She is waiting on her CC permit, I have mine:smt023

I have purchased two handguns so far: A Springfield XD Sub Compact 9MM and a Ruger New Model Black Hawk SA Stainless 357.

I'm wanting something that is quite a bit smaller and easier to conceal. I have been looking at 380's and 22's. I'd love to hear some thoughts from some of the experienced shooters. I have recently been checking out the Beretta Bobcat 22, the Taurus 22, Kel Tech 380, Walther PPK, and would like to check out a Ruger LCP but those are no where to be found. What else is out there that is small and easy to conceal?

Thanks!


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well the SA XD Sub 9 is already a pretty darn small gun so I guess you are wanting to venture into pocket gun territory. What kind of holster are you using on your XD? Those things aren't too tough to conceal with a good holster.

First thing I would do is check out www.impactguns.com . I think this is a great site for research. They have a huge list of guns. If it is not listed on the site then you are most likely going to have a hard time finding it anywhere else. Not only can you get a good idea of who makes what but what kind of prices different guns are going for. You may find prices elsewhere higher or lower but the prices listed should be in the ballpark. If technical specs for the gun are not listed just google the manufactures website and check out the info from there.

Guns off the top of my head that seem to fit in your category are Ruger LCP, Kahr PM9, and maybe a small Taurus or S&W revolver. There are other options but those are just a few.

Personally I would never even think to carry a .22. For one thing a lot of those short barreled small caliber(.22,.32,etc) pistols are not very accurate (not to say that bigger calibers are super accurate) and even if you did manage to hit the bad guy with every bullet in the darn thing he only might bleed to death after he killed you. Basically you will be under powered. I would not go with anything less than a .380 or a 9mm. Preferably a 9mm.

Some people will say "well carrying a .22 is better than not carrying at all" and some people will even say that a 9mm is underpowered. To each his own. If you want to carry a .22 then be my guest. I am not trying to be a smart ass it is just that caliber choice is a very personal issue and anytime it comes up someone is bound to get bent out of shape. I suggest doing more research. Check this forum for past threads on caliber selection,search the web, and check out some gun magazines at a store. Most gun mags are always talking about this caliber vs. that caliber.

If money is not an issue pop for the Kahr PM9. If it is then get a Ruger LCP if you can find one or a Keltec 9mm. Either way be sure to use some good defense ammo and practice with it to make sure it works well in your gun.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Small, pocket-size pistols are very difficult to control, and hard to shoot well.
Make sure that you do a lot of practice with yours, both dry- and live-fire.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

hmcmedic said:


> Howdy!
> 
> *Back atcha!*
> 
> ...


good luck,
PhilR.


----------



## hmcmedic (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks guys!

I went by a couple shops today and one of them (Welchers) was just putting a new Ruger LCP under the counter (post recall) so I bought it! The guys at the shop said they had been selling like hot cakes. They had 4-5 phone calls from people looking for the LCD while I was there and 3 other guys came in asking about the LCD while I was buying mine!


----------

